# A collection of interesting commutators in 3bld



## nbwzx (Oct 4, 2022)

Hi everyone! I would like to share some 3-style algs in 3bld with interesting commutators. Some of the algs are generated by blddb and commutator while others are created by my brain.
P.S. Many algs are only theoretical and not recommended to use in your solve, but they are possibly instructive to research purpose.

3-Style Corner:

[F' R' S U',R2]
[F,(R U R' U')3]
[F' R S U S2,R2]
[U R' F R,D' R D R']
[F' D' R U D R',D' R D R']
Corner Twist:

[U2 R' F R,D' R D R']
[D',R' U2 R' U' R U R2]
[U R U' R' U R U' R',D2 R D' R']
[R' D2 R D',U R' U' R U R' U' R]
D':[D' R' D' R,U' R' U R U' R' U R]
[D' R' U D R U',R' D' R U R' U' R D]
3-Style Edge:

[S',U2 R2]
R':[E,R2 E' R2]
R2 S':[R2,S R E]
[R S R' S',U2 R']
D' R':[E',F R2 F']
[U,R' S' R2 S' R']
[S U R,S R' S' U']
U' R S:[R',S' R' E]
[U' S',R S R2 S' R]
[S' R S R',R' S' R S]
S R:[S',R2 U' R U R]
[U R' U' R,U' R U R']
[U R U' R',D' R' D R]
U' S R' F:[E R S' R',F' R U' M z] (_U' S R' F E R S' R' F' R U' M U2_)
Edge Flip:

[R2,S' R E' R S]
[U,R' S R2 S2 R']
[S R S R',R' S' R S']
[U2 R S',R S' R2 U2]
[R' S R S,S' R2 S R2]
[U',R' E R2 E' R2 E R]
[R' S' R2 U2,S' R' S' R]
S R F' R':[S',R F R' S' R' F' R]


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 4, 2022)

Super cool commutators. These alg structures are hard to understand but fun to try out.


----------

